# Old Technology?



## gemini (Jan 20, 2015)

Having pretty much grown up with "modern" technology, I quickly realized that if SHTF I would be one of the first to lose my mind. So I started thinking of "technology" that was used before electricity became common, but was still easier than doing things by hand. For example, I like to write, so I decided to get a type writer and extra ribbons. Also I really want a washboard, apparently there is still a factory that makes them here in the U.S. I was wondering if anyone had any other ideas along those lines, especially if I can get it cheaply or build it myself.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Good post.

How about a manual hand mixer. Mashed potato's would be awesome after a HTF situation.

Woodworking tools. I have several old fashioned tools like drills and saws.

Garden plows (I'm in the process of looking for a bull tonged plow).


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

All sorts of hand tools for metal and wood, treadle sewing machine, treadle washing machine, oil lanterns, oil lamps, wood stoves, farm implements powered by draft animals, well pumps........

Old farm auctions are a great place to look.

Human Powered Machine Resource List: Pedal to the Metal


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

I've been acquiring all manner of older tools, braces, planes, crosscut saws, blacksmithing tools, etc etc.





































We've been using a mangle for years,










(it swings out from this storage location) no spin drier here.










Haven't used the saws much I confess. But will do.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Look up Lehmans, lots of old school technology. I have lots of Coleman stuff as well. O, and welcome to the board!


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

When the SHTF I'm just going to raid a Cracker Barrel


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Tennessee said:


> When the SHTF I'm just going to raid into a Cracker Barrel


You're funny. 

Yankee screwdrivers are an ok tool to have. 
You just push and it spins. There are drill bits and screwdriver bits too.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Graynomad,
Excellent collection. Some of your drills look relatively new, are there manufacturers that make new hand powered/manual drills?
Thanks


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Graynomad,
> Excellent collection. Some of your drills look relatively new, are there manufacturers that make new hand powered/manual drills?
> Thanks


I have a lot more, just no photos 

I doubt there are any current manufacturers if those drills, I've just been fairly picky on eBay. I recently got a really nice egg-beater drill, same style but larger than the one in the left of the pic and in extremely good condition.

I bought the mangle in about 1999 and get this,* it was brand new*, still in the original packaging from 1950 or whenever. Flat spots on the rollers, that can be fixed but it's not worth the effort.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

James m said:


> You're funny.
> 
> Yankee screwdrivers are an ok tool to have.
> You just push and it spins. There are drill bits and screwdriver bits too.


I used to have them years ago, that looks like the type that stores various bits in the handle.

What gets me now is that I owned a lot of this stuff (as did my dad), but I ditched the lot over time in favour of nice new tools, now I'm buying it all back again


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Theres a few hand drills on amazon. I don't think i have seen any in a store since 1997. I hear the quality on the new ones is low because its not a popular item, everyone uses electric drills. Older ones may have been higher quality, but maybe fail because of age.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Hand powered grain mills are another good one. If you have milkbearing livestock such as cows or goats you could look into butter churns and cheese presses.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have many of my late Dad's hand tools from the 1920's and 30's. Hand drills, brace & bits, planes, etc.
My wife is old school as well and embraces some aspects of the Amish lifestyle regarding housework and gardening.
The best resource was mentioned above:
https://www.lehmans.com/


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The best resource was mentioned above:
> https://www.lehmans.com/


Man what a great store, not in Oz unfortunately 

Their bakers oven









Is very similar to the one we installed a few months ago.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The cut nail on that website, it looks really good!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

The tool in question is called a brace, and they are still being made.

Garrett Wade


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Tennessee said:


> When the SHTF I'm just going to raid into a Cracker Barrel


Me too! Every time I go there, I check out what tools are hanging from the ceiling. Have to admit there have been a couple I didn't recognize and couldn't figure out what they were.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

graynomad said:


> I used to have them years ago, that looks like the type that stores various bits in the handle.
> 
> What gets me now is that I owned a lot of this stuff (as did my dad), but I ditched the lot over time in favour of nice new tools, now I'm buying it all back again


I like the blacksmith tools! Do you have a forge too!

To add to the mix I'd add traditional black powder firearms: casting your own balls/bullets, making your own lubes, knapping flints, .....


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Me too! Every time I go there, I check out what tools are hanging from the ceiling. Have to admit there have been a couple I didn't recognize and couldn't figure out what they were.


The tools at CB are the one's my Uncle used on his farm when I was growing up. I've seen cream separates, corn sucker, draw knifes, washboards and tubs just to name a few. Try to find them at your local hardware store today. I glad CB is saving that history.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> The tool in question is called a brace, and they are still being made.
> 
> Garrett Wade


Who woulda thought they were still made, that's great.



Mad Trapper said:


> I like the blacksmith tools! Do you have a forge too!
> 
> To add to the mix I'd add traditional black powder firearms: casting your own balls/bullets, making your own lubes, knapping flints, .....


Nope, I got an anvil, swage block, blower and leg vice plus assorted tools, but the guy didn't have a forge so I will have to make that myself I guess. I don't have time to build the smithy yet but wanted to grab the heavy stuff when I found it locally last year, they do pop up on eBay occasionally but shipping for these things can be a real bitch 

I was pretty lucky I think, couldn't find stuff anywhere in the local area then one day I went into the car wreckers and blow me down if he didn't have all manner of blacksmith stuff because he planned to set up a museum. He was willing to sell anything he had more than one of, which was most everything as it happened.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

graynomad said:


> Who woulda thought they were still made, that's great.
> 
> Nope, I got an anvil, swage block, blower and leg vice plus assorted tools, but the guy didn't have a forge so I will have to make that myself I guess. I don't have time to build the smithy yet but wanted to grab the heavy stuff when I found it locally last year, they do pop up on eBay occasionally but shipping for these things can be a real bitch
> 
> I was pretty lucky I think, couldn't find stuff anywhere in the local area then one day I went into the car wreckers and blow me down if he didn't have all manner of blacksmith stuff because he planned to set up a museum. He was willing to sell anything he had more than one of, which was most everything as it happened.


If you have the blower you can make the forge out of an old truck brake drum. Plumb some iron pipe into the center of the drum ad a 90 dregree elbow and another longer pipe to the blower. Then you just need some legs and a small grate to cover the center of the drum. Get some hammers and some scrap steel and start making your own tools!


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

Yep, I plan to do all that. Brake drums are a common method, just need to finish our container house first, for some reason the missus wants a kitchen before a smithy.

Yeah I know, go figure 

I'm looking forward to doing a lo-tech hobby, I design computer hardware and that's too dependant on hi-tech.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

speaking of old technology .... if you haven't paid a vist to the Survival Library - start your free downloading .... site is dedicated to saving the old technology in all the various survival fields for a post - SHTF world ....

About Us | Survivor Library


----------

